# Surf Fishing Kill Devil Hills



## Kegman (Nov 1, 2011)

Assuming the weather is decent, please share your thoughts on surf fishing this part of the OBX as I am there for a week. I struck out last year near Duck but there was 8" of snow there!  I normally use fresh shrimp or cutbait. Is there anything in the surf this time of year there?? Thanks for advice!


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

The Charlotte Observer is reporting a 39 pound striper was pulled in on the surf near Kitty Hawk.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

check stop and shop on beach road at the old coast guard station/beach access @ 8.5,most of the action has been in the sound around manns harbor but have heard a few reports of trout still in the surf when the wind has layed down,kitty hawk pier was killn'em right before this last blow


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Kegman said:


> Assuming the weather is decent, please share your thoughts on surf fishing this part of the OBX as I am there for a week. I struck out last year near Duck but there was 8" of snow there!  I normally use fresh shrimp or cutbait. Is there anything in the surf this time of year there?? Thanks for advice!


Follow this site http://twstackle.com/report.php?startdate=1323994954&reportid=802


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

Whalebone Tackle has some fresh cob


----------



## Kegman (Nov 1, 2011)

Let me ask again - assuming the temps are in the 50's at Christmas, what can be caught from shore this time of year, and what is the best bait to use? Or is shore fishing in December pretty much an exercise in futility?


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Should be plenty of doggies, skates, and maybe toads. Trout and Mullet might show if you work for them. You might find a good hole stacked up with trout if you are thorough in your efforts.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

kegman,i wasn't trying to steer you wrong,it's just so hard to tell 2 days from now much less 2 weeks,as said there will be doggies and skates,trout in the deeper holes if it's calm,i mentioned the sound side because it can be fishable when the surf aint and ther have been some decent catches of stripers around the bridges


----------



## Kegman (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks sunburntspike - my question really involves perfect conditions I know, and I was wondering what I can expect in the surf this time of year in that part of the OBX. I have struck out every christmas in the Duck-Corolla area, but somebody told me it's quite flat there. I'm hoping for some better action where we are staying this year in Kill Devil Hills, assuming the weather cooperates and I'm near a trench or hole. I'll stick with shrimp and cut bait unless told otherwise  Thanks again!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

in KDH check out avalon pier there were 2 good holes to the north earlier in the month,but for that matter every pier has got something of a hole nearby within walking distance of the parking lot,can't go wrong with shrimp,check the stopnshop or tws for fresh bunker,cobs,etc.if you get into the skates real thick try putting a float on the hook side of a fishfinder rig ,if into the doggies real thick yer gonna have to pull up stakes and find another hole,dem dogs is pack animals-find 1,find10000000.......,good luck and tight lines


----------



## Snk-Byte (Jan 21, 2009)

+1 ^

There was a nice hole on the north side of Avalon Pier. Single and double grubs were being used for trout. Also, there is usually a nice smaller hole on the north side of the old Kitty Hawk Pier (Hilton). If the beach is empty, I'll usually put some mullet out for Stripers while flinging grubs for trout, but I usually end up empty or catch dog fish or skates.

The past few years the Stripers were out of reach from the beach, which was really frustrating with thousands of Gannets pounding the ocean about a half mile off shore. If you can find somebody with a small boat, there should be citation Stripers within the 3 mile limit. Good luck.


----------



## Kegman (Nov 1, 2011)

Has anybody been catching anything in the surf this week around Kill Devil Hills? I am going to be there next week on vacation, the temps look good, and was curious to see if there is anything swimming around and jumping on a hook this week. Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Kegman said:


> Has anybody been catching anything in the surf this week around Kill Devil Hills? I am going to be there next week on vacation, the temps look good, and was curious to see if there is anything swimming around and jumping on a hook this week. Thanks and Merry Christmas!


skates and doggies


----------



## Kegman (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm going to wet some lines starting Tuesday I think with some freh shrimp. I will keep you posted. Is it worth getting any mirrolures and if so, is one better than another?


----------



## OBXPC (Dec 17, 2009)

Kegman,
There is a beautiful eddy of gulf stream water that has pushed in close to shore down in Hatteras. Looks like some really warm water close to shore from Avon to Rodanthe. The stream has pushed up higher than i've seen in a long time. Might be worth checking out... Look at it on Rutgers. http://marine.rutgers.edu/mrs/sat_data/?nothumbs=0&product=sst&region=capehat


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

eels for stripers


----------



## Kegman (Nov 1, 2011)

I fished all last week in perfect conditions at Kill Devil Hills by Wright Brothers memorial; caught one dogfish (nice one) using chunked mullet and bunker. Lot's of guys fishing but nobody catching. The surf was filled with minnows and bait fish; the bird activity was awesome and dolphins everywhere. The guy at TW said the stripers were still in VA, not off the NC coast yet. I was hoping for better fishing but it didn't happen. But it was 65 degrees for 3 days straight and fun.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Kegman said:


> I fished all last week in perfect conditions at Kill Devil Hills by Wright Brothers memorial; caught one dogfish (nice one) using chunked mullet and bunker. Lot's of guys fishing but nobody catching. The surf was filled with minnows and bait fish; the bird activity was awesome and dolphins everywhere. The guy at TW said the stripers were still in VA, not off the NC coast yet. I was hoping for better fishing but it didn't happen. But it was 65 degrees for 3 days straight and fun.


sounds like better days than w*#k,wish i coulda joined ya but that 4 letter word keeps gettin in the way


----------

